# PK Management Group Inc



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know these guys have come up before, just wanted to update that they have been awarded the HUD 3.6 project for

Nevada
Idaho
Indiana
Ky
Illinois
Tennessee
Mississippi
Alabama
North Carolina
South Carolina
possible Georgia
Florida
Arizona

Looks like about a half dozen or so Regionals turned over their contractor lists to them, and we were on several, so they contacted us.
Haven't got a price list yet but if I recall the last one I saw, it was pretty weak. Filling out their apps puts you into "Phase 1" where they evaluate your skills. "Phase 2" will bring forth more forms to fill out and training on the PK Management system. This is my helping hand to the new guys...good luck with your mission.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!!! I wish a Florida company luck in Idaho. They do not have a clue what their getting into there. They though they had Montana too as they where bugging me m\but must have missed out........


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Ditto that on Iowa. Zero desire to go back to doing any kind of hud work. REO maybe!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just a follow up for anyone else getting these solicitations. PK Group sent us a congrats email that we have been selected to enter into the second phase of the "Valued Member Classification." Long list of forms to fill out, licenses, certifications, etc to submit, more questionaires, insurance to pay for with them as the additional insured, bla bla bla. Forgot the mention the fee for the background check they require as well. Of course I never applied, never contacted them, never asked for any info...but they deemed me qualified for the next level, lol. 

This is about the same type marketing as the scratch and win crap auto dealers and their ilk bombard your mailbox with. No matter what, you win, your hired! And no matter how ridiculous it sounds, there are people on here who will swallow the pill. It is like sheep to the slaughter...


----------



## mntview23 (May 24, 2012)

I always here people talking about PK Management, but no one that ever works for them lol Anyone actually done work for the company?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mntview23 said:


> I always here people talking about PK Management, but no one that ever works for them lol Anyone actually done work for the company?


I think there a subsidiary of AMS


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

they sent me email stating they got hud for my area.
I filled out paperwork, they sent step 2, w9 and background check.
They want 25.00 fee for background check.
Have never paid company for one before...
Not sure if they are legit?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've see a lot of their post convey REO properties in AZ. I've received work orders from AMS with PK Management info on them.


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

ANY ONE HAS NEW INFO ON THIS COMPANY PK OR SAM ( Strategic Alliance Management JV, LLC ) THEY ARE ONE OF THE SAME .

LAST YEAR SAM WAS AWARDED HUD IN FLORIDA AFTER PK WAS DROPPED FOR BAD MANAGEMENT WE HAS VENDOR HAVE TO STAND UP TO THE BIG FISHES THEY CAN TREAT US LIKE THIS AND GET AWAY WITH IT


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Man you folks need to get out more.
This has been the topic of several articles & podcasts


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd rather eat Gas Station Sushi than trust PK management.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'd rather eat Gas Station Sushi than trust PK management.


I love that first warm spring day. Fill up the Harley, grab some sushi and hit the open road!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather eat Gas Station Sushi than trust PK management.
> ...


I'm hep. ..that time of year again...


----------

